# Gracie on timing of MMA return: 'I didn't get any offers before' Bellator



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The fight that started it all. I hope they get to end it as well and get the payday they both deserve. I was there watching these two. I was leaning towards Ken Shamrock in getting the win. He was a beast back then.



> Few fighters have had as strange a career trajectory as Royce Gracie. The face of MMA success from 1993 to 1995, he vanished from the sport for 5 years, only to reemerge in Pride, where he was met with a dramatically changed sporting landscape. For the next seven years he competed inconsistently, fighting on average just once a year and losing or drawing as often as he won.
> 
> In 2007, following a win over Kazushi Sakuraba at the same K-1 Dynamite!! event that brought the MMA world Brock Lesnar for the first time, Royce Gracie fought what appeared to be his last MMA bout. Controversy surrounding a failed drug test (and the fact that he was now hitting his 40s) seemed like they had chased him out of MMA for good. At least, it seemed that way right up until Bellator announced that they had brought Royce out of retirement for a 3rd fight with Ken Shamrock. An openweight bout, just like the old days of UFC superfights. So, the obvious question is, after 8 years out of the game, why now?
> 
> ...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'll take Royce in this one. 
KO via ear slap from guard.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This has the potential to look like two old men bumping into each other like two steaks being shook in a tapaware box. Either way it might or might not be entertaining. I'll tune in either way and I'm sure so will old school fans.


----------

